# Ruger To Release New Polymer-Framed Striker-Fired Pistol In 9mm and .45 ACP



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

BREAKING: Ruger To Release New Polymer-Framed Striker-Fired "Ruger American" Pistol In 9mm and .45 ACP - The Firearm Blog


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. Good looking gun! With an extractor that big, doubt you'll have any issues with FTE.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

In 9mm, it holds the same number of rounds as a Glock 17. However, it's:

- 15%-20% heavier than a G17 (not sure of the exact difference, as I don't know if it includes the mag or not),
- taller than a G17,
- and almost a quarter-inch wider than a G17 (the Ruger is 1.4 inches wide!?!).

It might work just fine as a recreational, non-concealment duty-pistol, or home-defense pistol, but I want to see and shoot one before I pass final judgement.


----------

